# VP-133 Clipless Pedals...



## AnotherServant (27 Jun 2015)

I have a pair of VP-133 clipless pedals with Shimano cleats. Pedals are brand new, but removed from original packaging (which was promptly thrown in the garbage) because I thought I'd be installing them. I thought one side was a flat platform pedal and the other was a clipless design, but that's not the case.







Both sides are the same, just the middle part rotates into place for your cleat. The VP-133 allows you to place your foot on the outer edge of the pedal like for when you are going over rougher terrain where you feel the need to detach your cleat in case of a fall. You can use these with regular shoes or with cleats, but they're intended for cleats in the long run. And I'm not ready to transition to cleats.
*
Manufacturer Says...*
• Can be used with regular shoes or with clipless cycling shoes
• Comes with Shimano SPD compatible cleats
• Cage material: Aluminum
• Axle type: CNC Machined Cr-Mo
• Bearings: LSL & Sealed.
• Binding type: Single-sided steel,adjustable tension (80-140kgf.cm).
• Removable reflectors included
• Thread: 9/16"
• Color: Black/Silver

See the pictures. These are the actual pedals you'll be receiving. I placed them on a nice boulder in my back yard to photograph them. Woohoo! :-) These will ship from California.

What do I want in return? I don't know. Barter with me. :-)


----------



## broady (28 Jun 2015)

I have a pair with one side spd and flat the other if you fancy?


----------



## AnotherServant (1 Jul 2015)

broady said:


> I have a pair with one side spd and flat the other if you fancy?


Are you proposing a trade? Can I see a picture? Where's Leicester?


----------

